# Bye Bye Splenda and Stevia



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello Xylitol!

This is the best damn natural sweetener in the f'in world! 

It's all natural like stevia but with no funny aftertaste.  It's granulated like sucrose and it measure in 1:1 ratio like sucrose.  There are no chemicals (as I said it's all natural) and you even get a bonus.......it helps prevent tooth decay.

I bought some last night and I'm drank it in my coffee this morning and put it in my oatmeal.  I love this stuff.

Xylitol is a sugar alcohol however it's not like maltitol or sorbitol and give you cramps and digestion disruption.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmmm interesting.  I will have to look it up.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hello Xylitol!
> 
> This is the best damn natural sweetener in the f'in world!
> 
> ...




Where did you get it? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2007)

I got mine at a health food store right next to the stevia.  I don't mind stevia but I always disliked that weird aftertaste.

I love the fact it has no gastrointestinal upset.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I got mine at a health food store right next to the stevia.  I don't mind stevia but I always disliked that weird aftertaste.
> 
> I love the fact it has no gastrointestinal upset.



Thanks. I am making the LONG travel to the health food store today to get some more bread. I will look for it.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2007)

So it contains about 40% less cals

1 Teaspoon of sucrose is 15 cals
1 Teaspoon of xylitol is 9.6 cals


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes but not the blood sugar rise like sucrose.  Also, it's natural so no chemicals like splenda or aspartame.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2007)

yea, xylitol tastes pretty good.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2007)

Certainly looks like a lot of positives.  Just make sure your dog doesn't get it, doesn't look to good for dogs.

There also shows to be some laxative effects with it.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> There also shows to be some laxative effects with it.



AWESOME! I'm definatly going to slip some into my bosses coffee!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 7, 2007)

As if coffee alone wasn't enough of a laxative


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> AWESOME! I'm definatly going to slip some into my bosses coffee!



i think it will take more than 'some'.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> As if coffee alone wasn't enough of a laxative



if i didn't have such extreme reactions to caffeine/coffee, I would love to drink it.  The taste is awesome.  Every now and again I will drink some.  I will occasionally throw some decaf in my shakes because I love the taste.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Certainly looks like a lot of positives.  Just make sure your dog doesn't get it, doesn't look to good for dogs.
> 
> There also shows to be some laxative effects with it.


Do you have a link?

I have no problems with it and I used 4 tsp. this morning.  I highly doubt its like maltitol and sorbitol.  I read that the effects are very very minimal and it's usually with those that have those issues already.  Also I read it that it would take excess amount of 50grams per day to see those laxative effects, depending upon the individual of course.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 7, 2007)

Just marketing literature and wiki.


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 7, 2007)

How expensive is it compared to splenda?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 7, 2007)

That's a big one cuz I definetely just steal my splenda in little packets from wherever I am.  8 or 10 here and there really adds up.


----------



## jamie1888 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Jodi!

I just bought my first box of Stevia packets (per the advice from my previous post about how much Splenda is too much)....  I see what everyone means when they talk about the after taste and too much of it leaves a bitter taste!  

I'll pick up some Xylitol the next time I'm at the health food store!


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> *if i didn't have such extreme reactions to caffeine/coffee*, I would love to drink it.  The taste is awesome.  Every now and again I will drink some.  I will occasionally throw some decaf in my shakes because I love the taste.



Sorry to get off subject here for a second.

I have problems as well.  I get migraines from caffiene withdraw if I drink coffee for a few days then stop.  I love coffee, and can have a cup once in a while, but man....if i have a cup or 2 for more than 2 or 3 days in a row, i will get a migraine if i don't keep it up.....kinda sucks....

Anyhow, I just read about xylitol this weekend, and was curious to try it.  Thanks for the heads up Jodi.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2007)

Is that a caffeine thing or a coffee thing though?  Like would it happen if you drank tea, if you used decaf?

If it's the caffeine, you could always drink decaf just for the taste.  Personally I'm not after a "wakemeup" when I drink coffee, I just love the damn taste when it's well made.  Although I'm sure mass coffee will be consumed this weekend if I don't finish all my damn work this week - all-nighters suck.


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 11, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Is that a caffeine thing or a coffee thing though?  Like would it happen if you drank tea, if you used decaf?
> 
> If it's the caffeine, you could always drink decaf just for the taste.  Personally I'm not after a "wakemeup" when I drink coffee, I just love the damn taste when it's well made.  Although I'm sure mass coffee will be consumed this weekend if I don't finish all my damn work this week - all-nighters suck.



It's hard to say, I don't really drink soda.  But i have in the past, and never had reactions then again, coffee has a lot more caffiene.  I just assumed it was the caffiene.  I like the taste of coffee, but i also love the wake me up affect as well.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2007)

I did get some and it's good stuff. I actually forgot but I believe that's what they use to sweeten Trident gum. So for those of you who were worried about the artificial sweetener in gum, get some trident. I think it even says xylitol somewhere on the package.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hello Xylitol!
> 
> 
> Xylitol is a sugar alcohol however it's not like maltitol or sorbitol and give you cramps and digestion disruption.


isnt xylitol the stuff in trident? and I never had any problems digesting the stuff...of course, I do eat my wife's cooking on a daily basis...


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> isnt xylitol the stuff in trident? and I never had any problems digesting the stuff...of course, I do eat my wife's cooking on a daily basis...



Of course it's the stuff they use to sweeten trident. That's what I just said.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2007)

didnt see your post; i only have eyes for Jodi.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> didnt see your post; i only have eyes for Jodi.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 14, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hello Xylitol!
> 
> This is the best damn natural sweetener in the f'in world!
> 
> ...



Hmmm...will have to look into it.


----------



## blueboy75 (Apr 15, 2007)

I went and had a look for some xylitol at my local health food shop.  This stuff aint cheap, $20 for 500 grams.

I think Ill shop around but definitely give it a try.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 15, 2007)

LoadedBats said:


> Sorry to get off subject here for a second.
> 
> I have problems as well.  I get migraines from caffiene withdraw if I drink coffee for a few days then stop.  I love coffee, and can have a cup once in a while, but man....if i have a cup or 2 for more than 2 or 3 days in a row, i will get a migraine if i don't keep it up.....kinda sucks....
> 
> Anyhow, I just read about xylitol this weekend, and was curious to try it.  Thanks for the heads up Jodi.



Well think of it this way, with Caffeine.  I'm a big advocate of Caffeine which is dumb since I know how bad it can be for you... anyway...

Your brain has neurotransmitters that are receptors for certain chemicals which includes stimulants like Caffeine.  When you consume anything regularly that give you any adverse effect your brain automatically closes off several of the receptors in an effort to desensitize it.  When you stop consuming it they slowly begin to unblock themselves and this effect if done too much can cause headaches for some people.

Sorry I know a big explaination is no solution but at least you know why.  My suggestion is just switch to Decaf or only drink coffee with caffeine once or twice a week and never two or more days in a row.


----------



## Phred (Apr 21, 2007)

Not expensive here:
Bulk Nutrition - Now Foods Xylitol at discount prices! (Mood Enhancers) 

Seems cheaper than Splenda:
Buy Splenda Sweetener, Granular Online at drugstore.com


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 21, 2007)

*Yup*

ITS all i use, its the shizzle, enjoy!


----------

